# How to read a pedigree (and confirm)



## Cara* (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been looking at and visiting Labrador breeders in the area... and I'm hoping to educate myself on how to properly read a pedigree as well as be able to search for the dogs pedigree online? I'm wondering about the ofa as well as any other databases that could give me info, etc. I've heard of pedigrees and numbers being forged, etc, so I just want to be able to stay ahead of the game 

Thanks!

Also, if anybody is familiar with Lab breeders in CA, I'd love opinions on the ones I'm looking into... send a PM if you can help. Thanks! 

Edited to add: I figured out how to look up the ofa and they eye cert. is there a way to look up pedigree? it looks like you have to pay to do it on the akc web site? Im assuming it'll tell me the info that i already have... so I don't really want to pay for it. I'm just trying to verify everything to stay informed


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

Cara* said:


> I've been looking at and visiting Labrador breeders in the area... and I'm hoping to educate myself on how to properly read a pedigree as well as be able to search for the dogs pedigree online? I'm wondering about the offa as well as any other databases that could give me info, etc. I've heard of pedigrees and numbers being forged, etc, so I just want to be able to stay ahead of the game
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, if anybody is familiar with Lab breeders in CA, I'd love opinions on the ones I'm looking into... send a PM if you can help. Thanks!


A pedigree is just a document tracing the dog's lineage on both sides to usually the great grandparents of the puppy in question. It tells you who your puppy is descended from. 

I use pedigreedatabase.com when I want to look up a dog's pedigree, although sometimes I don't always have the best luck with that. Sometimes breeds have their own specific searchable databases. Here's an example completely random Lab pedigree: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/labrador_retriever/dog.html?id=988922 . Here, you can see who the relatives of the dog in question are (with pictures) as well as information like birth dates and FCI Hip Dysplasia scores. 

Often dogs aren't listed on this site, however, which isn't evidence of foul play. As far as I know, this site is pretty "wikipedia-like" in that policing and making sure information is accurate is left to the public, so use with caution.

When you meet your breeder, you'll want to ask for the the OFA numbers of both parents at least. Personally, I would ask for the OFA numbers of any grandparents, aunts, uncles, and siblings that they have, just to get a better idea of how the dog would turn out. Ideally, I'd prefer dealing with a breeder who offers OFA numbers up front. Then, you'll go to http://www.offa.org/ and enter these numbers into the search box in the top left corner. If the dog is in the OFA database, it will show up.

I'd also recommend you ask for CERF numbers, too, and look it up here: http://www.vmdb.org/verify.html

I'm not too familiar with the common health problems of labrador retrievers, but you'll want to be, and you'll want to find a breeder who's honest about the occurrence of these issues in their dogs.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with the common health problems of labrador retrievers, but you'll want to be, and you'll want to find a breeder who's honest about the occurrence of these issues in their dogs.[/QUOTE]

I'd say hip dysplasia is the one I hear about the most. Be sure the parents have at least a good, if not excellant, rating on their hips.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

www.k9data.com is a good site to check out. Also the http://www.caninehealthinfo.org is helpful too - just keep in mind you can get a number on a dog who has failed the testing, the number just means the dog has been tested, not that they've passed. But good to look and see what's there.

With k9 data if you are looking at a dog, you can then go to five generation at the bottom and it will allow you to look at hips and longevity for the pedigree - good things to keep in mind.


----------



## Cara* (Dec 22, 2011)

I am familiar with the common health problems  My bf has a friend who raises, trains, etc, hunting labs (he has for I think he said 10ish years?), who's helping me out on the basics (what questions to ask, what to look for, common problems, etc). Although I'm looking more at labs with show lines than hunting lines, but he's familiar with both and he's been super helpful and informative and really helped us narrow our search down. 

I've looked at all the breeders that I plan to (aaah moment of truth!), and the one I like best seems great  I was able to look up both parents OFA and CERF info on the web sites, both are in great shape. I'll check out the websites you posted, Bordermom... Thanks!


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Cara* said:


> I've been looking at and visiting Labrador breeders in the area... and I'm hoping to educate myself on how to properly read a pedigree as well as be able to search for the dogs pedigree online? I'm wondering about the ofa as well as any other databases that could give me info, etc. I've heard of pedigrees and numbers being forged, etc, so I just want to be able to stay ahead of the game
> 
> Thanks!


Any decent breeder will provide you with a 3-generation pedigree for the sire and the dam. Those would have been received automatically when the sire and dam were registered (assuming you are talking AKC or UKC). You will get one yourself when you register your pup. A *good *breeder will have 5-generation pedigrees available (yes they do cost extra). 

You want to see OFA numbers (hip) going back at least three generations. Similarly OFEL numbers(elbow). Those numbers can be searched on the OFA database, but frankly it is unlikely that they would be faked because they can be so easily checked. 

DNA numbers and CERF certifications would also be a plus.



Cara* said:


> Also, if anybody is familiar with Lab breeders in CA, I'd love opinions on the ones I'm looking into... send a PM if you can help. Thanks!
> 
> Edited to add: I figured out how to look up the ofa and they eye cert. is there a way to look up pedigree? it looks like you have to pay to do it on the akc web site? Im assuming it'll tell me the info that i already have... so I don't really want to pay for it. I'm just trying to verify everything to stay informed


In addition to the OFA, OFEL, CERT and DNA numbers, the pedigree will indicate any titles. If you are interested in doing specific activities with your Lab (hunting, field trials, obedience, agility, etc) those titles could be important to you. 

A breeder will also be glad to give you some contacts for specific activities that their Labs have participated in with their owners - or maybe they have done some themselves. 

If you want to look up the pedigrees yourself, you WILL have to pay for them. And if multiple-registries are involved, you will have to get each one separately. Obviously, an AKC pedigree will list only the AKC titles and the medicals. But that shouldn't be necessary as I indicated above - the breeder should be willing to give them to you. The pedigree that you get from the breeder will generally list ALL the titles and certifications.

I don't want to be blunt, but if you are concerned that a specific breeder will fake ANY information about their dogs, you should look for a different breeder that you can trust. There are plenty of them around in the Lab world.

A good breeder deserves to get paid so you should expect his or her dogs to sell at a premium. Also, expect to be put on a waiting list. The breeders we used had a nine month (approximate) waiting list for their litters. Some go even longer.

Good luck.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Pedigrees are available on OFA, if previous generations have had health clearances. Just go to the dog in question's page at offa.org and then click on pedigree. Not only can you see immediate ancestors, you can also see if any siblings, aunts, uncles, etc., have ofa clearances as well.


----------

